
Battle of the Androids: Google Android vs. Samsung Android - treskot
http://www.osnews.com/story/26751/Battle_of_the_Androids_Google_Android_vs_Samsung_Android
======
MrDrone
I haven't been as heavily invested in the Android ecosystem in a while but I
can't help but get the feeling that the writer of this article had made a
decision about which version he thought was better long before he set out to
write an article. Its unorganized, highly subjective and in some places
nonsensical--yet very long.

